# 5G Desktop Tank



## Wyvc (Sep 17, 2017)

Left some empty spots for future varieties of buce/ moss


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

How's this tank looking?


----------



## Wyvc (Sep 17, 2017)

Dou said:


> How's this tank looking?


I filled it up and and the driftwood floated, ill take some picture tomorrow and edit this post for pictures . I'm about to move the wood into a wider rimless tank with back painted black and with the crystal reds so i can do a cleaning on the 60P. Infested by snails, the white blob i posted in the 60P journal were likely snail eggs after all..

Pictures- darn wood still floats, not even going to bother trying to submerge it again. Got nice toy at the back misting the tank. None of my aquarium lights are narrow enough across the top, so i'm going to try one of those hanging spotlight to see if they are any good, but for now I've hooked up one of the lights from my reef tank.


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

Wyvc said:


> I filled it up and and the driftwood floated, ill take some picture tomorrow and edit this post for pictures . I'm about to move the wood into a wider rimless tank with back painted black and with the crystal reds so i can do a cleaning on the 60P. Infested by snails, the white blob i posted in the 60P journal were likely snail eggs after all..


Aww.. but if they are ramshorn snails, I think its a good thing =). Gonna hop on over to the other thread now...


----------



## Wyvc (Sep 17, 2017)

Dou said:


> Aww.. but if they are ramshorn snails, I think its a good thing =). Gonna hop on over to the other thread now...


They were munching on my buce..


----------



## Wyvc (Sep 17, 2017)

My other 5g setup.


----------

